# 2016 USCA Working Dog Championships



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Results:
2016wdc


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JP should be on deck for tracking right now!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She did well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lhczth said:


> She did well.


She's very happy. Quai is a great dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What happened with John Kennedy and Knox?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Can someone explain how its listed? The box at the top has a, b, and c. What's that mean? 
I heard there was trialing, and was hoping someone would post this up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A PHASE - TRACKING
B PHASE - OBEDIENCE
C PHASE - PROTECTION

JP is up for B/C on Sunday.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks. Too bad theres no video. I got to see her dog. He's awesome. Hope JP has a good day tomorrow.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Bridget Carlson and Moolah had beautiful obedience(96) and protection(95 I think)...with a 98 in tracking she is on top at the moment!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like the top 5 GSDs are:

Sean O'Kane 286
Ron Fox 285
Katie Gilles 279
Tim Cutter 279
Kristi Hudak 278

Laurie's tracking score with Dasko isn't up yet so she could still place in the top 5.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yay Sean and Dexter. Nice to see Sean out there competing again.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

cloudpump said:


> Thanks. Too bad theres no video. I got to see her dog. He's awesome. Hope JP has a good day tomorrow.


There will probably be video available on workingdogs.eu of all participants, but usually you have to be a prime member to view them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Looks like the top 5 GSDs are:
> 
> Sean O'Kane 286
> Ron Fox 285
> ...


And Laurie brought it home with a 282 finish! Yay Laurie and Dasko!!!

Sean O'Kane 286
Ron Fox 285
Laurie Coppola 282
Katie Gilles 279
Tim Cutter 279
Kristi Hudak 278


----------

